# Feeder pics...



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

It looked a bit bare in here so heres some 'feeder' pics 

Just restocked the cricket tank (I want to start breeding them so will be getting another tank)










And I use the old cricket boxes for silkworms.. when my beardie is lucky enough to get them  - I ususaly buy lots of small ones and seperate them in to different tubs for growing on.. loads cheaper this way


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

i keep my crix in a tank like that. it smells!

Jon


----------



## reps4pets (Feb 23, 2005)

JonM said:


> i keep my crix in a tank like that. it smells!
> 
> Jon


time for a clean out lol


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Cleaning the cricket tank sucks.. and I need to do mine tomorrow :?


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

i put about 5 adult locusts in a tank with a pot of damp compost,the other day i had a look in there to feed them and i have 100s of young now,they are eating loads of cabbage and stuff out of my fridge,i now think its cheaper to buy them in tubs than breeding your own lol


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Ahh cool... well they maybe eating loads of cabbage but you'll be pleased when you have 100's of locusts


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

yeah thats the best thing out of it apart from costing me 50 quid in greens by the time they are adult lol :?


----------



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

u could grow ur own veg :lol: thats what i do


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Now there is the perfect solution!


----------



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

yer it is as i eat them to the pealings get fed to the chickens and ducks and my bugs and reps get a nice lot of veg


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

cool idea,i just wish my garden was bigger,not enough room to swing a mouse lol


----------



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

lol also i get the eggs from the chickens and soon meat from the male ducks


----------

